# Credit card



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

So I am going to get a credit card, I appiled for RAKBANK who are so slow it is unbelieveable.

Can anyone reccommend a bank with the at least some customer service?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There is no such thing in the Middle East. They make Nigerian banks look competent.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Define "slow". If it's only been a week, I'd say you're rushing things.  I used to have credit cards from RakBank and they were pretty good actually. 

To second Gavtek's point, I applied for a loan from a big bank and had to go through 4 security checks over a period of one month, only to finally get frustrated with all the lies and excuses and use my wasta and call the branch manager have have it approved within 24 hours. I think I would've got that billion dollars that the poor Nigerian widow promised me via email much quicker!


----------



## bigbaddom (Jun 14, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Define "slow". If it's only been a week, I'd say you're rushing things.  I used to have credit cards from RakBank and they were pretty good actually.
> 
> To second Gavtek's point, I applied for a loan from a big bank and had to go through 4 security checks over a period of one month, only to finally get frustrated with all the lies and excuses and use my wasta and call the branch manager have have it approved within 24 hours. I think I would've got that billion dollars that the poor Nigerian widow promised me via email much quicker!


Two months I have waited. First because they didn't understand my bank statement and now for maybe a month because my company don't issue their own staff identity cards I'm still waiting special approval. 

I even tried to cancel as I don't want it any more and can't do that! Don't approve me ! No problem just don't keep me wondering if someone else is walking around using my card the one guaranteed by my cheque!!!


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

I can recommend you don't use Dubai Islamic or Emirates National.
Suck with a capital F!


----------

